# What Fish Are Decent For Piranha?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a red belly and I want to feed it live fish on occasion say once a month or once every 2 months. Which fish would be good for him. The pet stores had fancy tailed guppies but im not sure those are okay for the piranha. any feedback on the topic is appreciated


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danios are usually pretty good and cheap. Get a bunch and put them in with him


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

yea, stay away from goldfish theyre normally not well kept and have disease. what you could do is leave that 10gal set up and use it to house feeders. If you make sure theyre healthy your gonna be better off


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

yea i was thinking about breeding guppies in there because they are hard to find in my city cuz everyone wants to buy them for their piranha and my friend told me they are horny bastards and always multiply


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if you want to breed id stick with the livebears...guppies are good but mine dies super easy...really sensitive...Mollies and platties are good


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your p's is small id try to breed something like mollies or guppies. If its larger id do cons. fancy tailed guppies will be fine but will be alot mroe expensive then feeders. Id just get feeders and QT them for a bit and let them breed. When everything looks good then start to use them.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I breed guppies for my Piranha.

They have become more sensitive over the years due to breeding methods used (ultra clean water, fry separated from their parents immediately after birth, inbreeding and breeding for aesthetics rather than health). I overcame this by getting a mixed bag of fish, overcrowding them, only doing monthly 15% water changes, culling heavily the deformed and weak (the Piranha comes in here) allowing cross breeding with Endlers, not seperating the babies so the weaker ones got eaten and generally 'treating them hard' in every possible way.

I started out getting 3-4 survivors from each drop (of around 30) but I'm now getting 10-15 from each drop and they are very hardy.

generally speaking the short finned varieties are hardier but that's not always the case...my advice is just get a load and leave them to their own devices for a couple of months...you'll eventually have enough females to sustain a feeding regime.

The best thing about guppies is that they are naturally a brackish water species which means you can add salt to their water and prevent alot of the parasites that could effect your Piranha.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

topic has basically been settled but ill just remind tou of 1 thing, GOLDFISH ARN'T VERY GOOD FOR YOUR P'S


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> topic has basically been settled but ill just remind tou of 1 thing, GOLDFISH ARN'T VERY GOOD FOR YOUR P'S


not really true...there is nothing wrong with healthy gold fish they have the same innards as any feeding fish...really the only problem comes from being kept in poor conditions


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> topic has basically been settled but ill just remind tou of 1 thing, GOLDFISH ARN'T VERY GOOD FOR YOUR P'S


not really true...there is nothing wrong with healthy gold fish they have the same innards as any feeding fish...really the only problem comes from being kept in poor conditions
[/quote]

Wrong buckerooo. Most goldfish have growth inhibating hormones in them. Which can be spread to the piranhas.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Enjoy...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186704-shrimp-as-a-staple-food/

Lots of good links and details about the species of fish that contain the growth inhibiting hormone... also interesting to note that some shrimp also contain this hormone.

Another interesting read:
http://www.angelfire.com/hi5/hiddenaquarium/growth.html


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I seen a guy feed his adult red shoal baby chickens one time, pretty nasty and cruel







. It kept cherping even to it's last breath. If you want live feeders you can breed your own mollies or convict cichlids if you have time.







(all gold fish and feeder minnows are bad for your piranha unless you bred your own)


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> topic has basically been settled but ill just remind tou of 1 thing, GOLDFISH ARN'T VERY GOOD FOR YOUR P'S


not really true...there is nothing wrong with healthy gold fish they have the same innards as any feeding fish...really the only problem comes from being kept in poor conditions
[/quote]

Wrong buckerooo. Most goldfish have growth inhibating hormones in them. Which can be spread to the piranhas.
[/quote]

you miss reading what im saying...i said *there is nothing wrong with healthy gold fish...*it may be news to you but there are such things as healthy gold fish and goldfish not given any hormones...a healthy GF that is not kept in poor conditions are perfectly fine to breed and feed...im not talking about the effed up feeder fish....now shuv it zanni


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

The gold fish produce the hormone naturally...


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Some of the shrimp out there have the same hormone you guys are talking about in goldfish. Just cant recall what its called But i think its only fair to tell guys all the truths not just the ones you personally believe in..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think its called thiaminises or something


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

theres nothing wrong with feeding goldfish once in a while but yeah the more you feed them the more likely your p will get stunted

get some convicts they breed like rabbits and are perfectly fine to feed to your ps


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

shaneb said:


> Some of the shrimp out there have the same hormone you guys are talking about in goldfish. Just cant recall what its called But i think its only fair to tell guys all the truths not just the ones you personally believe in..


Yes I've came across the same info about shrimp before...


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well i gotta throw a wrench in it my buddie has 10 reds in a 125 there approx 5-6 years old and have only ben fed goldfish from any pet store he can get them from.his biggest is well over 10inches.im not trying to make a pissing match here but to tell people that goldfish are not any good and they stunt there growth is wrong. i personly have seen the oposite happen there perfectly healthy and are huge.take it for what it is imnot trying to start nothing just stating what i have seen.


----------

